# Need free Anti virus



## a111087 (May 31, 2008)

I've tried several free ones like avast! or spybot, but the main thing that frustrates me is that most of free antiviruses don't have an option of shutting down and not starting with Windows.  I mean common!!!  
Or may be I'm asking too much from free software....

Any way, if any of you guys have any recommendations of free antivirus then I would like to read them


----------



## AsRock (May 31, 2008)

AVast  all the way even if you have tried it. Thing about AVast is that it'll check a file before you download it.  And you could allways turn off the ones you do not want to use.

You could try eScans mwav.


----------



## a111087 (May 31, 2008)

thx, i will check out mwav, and.... may be i will think about avast one more time


----------



## a111087 (May 31, 2008)

i"m also going to try AVG and Antivir


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 31, 2008)

Don't waste your time with AVG. It's ineffective.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 31, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Don't waste your time with AVG. It's ineffective.



Ive never had that issue. Always caught things that werent supposed to be there. 

Though, ever since AVG v8 came out, seems too bloated. 

@ OP, PM me for NOD 32 details.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 31, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ive never had that issue. Always caught things that werent supposed to be there.



When an AV gets past your AV program and also infects it? That's ineffective in my book.


----------



## a111087 (May 31, 2008)

i recently tried free version of kaspersky but the archive was with errors, so i couldn't even install it

but the retail version is the BEST AV EVER


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 31, 2008)

Have you tried Nod 32?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 31, 2008)

I use NOD32.. . the best AV ever.


----------



## MRCL (May 31, 2008)

Well I would also suggest Avira AntiVir, always done it for me. Even bought the full version^^
What I certainly can't recommend is Panda.


----------



## Thermaltake (May 31, 2008)

first download utorrent if u dont have it go here 

second install this prog and th...tic like avast... :))

im glad if i help :P


----------



## echo75 (May 31, 2008)

been using AVG for 3½ years now , not a single infection.


----------



## DonInKansas (May 31, 2008)

Avast has kept me virus free for 2+ years.  I love it.


----------



## a111087 (May 31, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Have you tried Nod 32?



yep, but they don't have the free one


----------



## a111087 (May 31, 2008)

Thermaltake said:


> first download utorrent if u dont have it
> 
> second install this prog and then go here and download this antivirus [
> 
> ...



lol, thx, but isn't it illegal???


----------



## Widjaja (May 31, 2008)

a111087 said:


> lol, thx, but isn't it illegal???




Sure is!

I have used AVG 7-7.5-and now 8.0 and haven't had a virus yet.
I has captured all viruses my PC has come across too.
Although I'm thinking of using nod32 as well due to it not being as heavy on the system although I find AVG 8.0 is not.

I have had only one virus but that was due to computer illiteracy a long long time ago.
I caught it early enough to that a system restore fixed it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 31, 2008)

Avg


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 31, 2008)

AVG or Nod32.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 31, 2008)

If you dont have a 64 bit operating system, I can recommend you the best free antivirus around (and it gets better if you buy the full version, but you arent missing anything). Threatfire. Go to Threatfire.com and youll never look back. Its the best in the biz and it will hookup with your other antivirus and do double drop kicks on them virus asses. You cannot go wrong and I cant even begin to tell you all the good things about it. Advanced Heuristics engine, low low low low resources, etc.

Threatfire


Edit: Forgot to say, its also for Malware and spyware. It does it all my friend.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 1, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> If you dont have a 64 bit operating system, I can recommend you the best free antivirus around (and it gets better if you buy the full version, but you arent missing anything). Threatfire. Go to Threatfire.com and youll never look back. Its the best in the biz and it will hookup with your other antivirus and do double drop kicks on them virus asses. You cannot go wrong and I cant even begin to tell you all the good things about it. Advanced Heuristics engine, low low low low resources, etc.
> 
> Threatfire
> 
> ...



Thanks for that!


----------



## hat (Jun 1, 2008)

does it have a firewall?


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 1, 2008)

Is Threatfire new?
I've never heard of it before?

Have to take a look.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thermaltake said:


> first download utorrent if u dont have it go here
> 
> second install this prog and th...o not link to, or promote, illegal downloads.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 1, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> If you dont have a 64 bit operating system, I can recommend you the best free antivirus around (and it gets better if you buy the full version, but you arent missing anything). Threatfire. Go to Threatfire.com and youll never look back. Its the best in the biz and it will hookup with your other antivirus and do double drop kicks on them virus asses. You cannot go wrong and I cant even begin to tell you all the good things about it. Advanced Heuristics engine, low low low low resources, etc.
> 
> Threatfire
> 
> ...



Too bad they dont have an x64 couterpart.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jun 1, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Have you tried Nod 32?



I wasn't aware that it was free. That is the subject of this thread, right?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 1, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> I wasn't aware that it was free. That is the subject of this thread, right?



 Yes, indeed!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 1, 2008)

There are ways.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jun 1, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> There are ways.



Nothing legal.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 1, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Nothing legal.



Google isn't legal? Since when?


----------



## a111087 (Jun 1, 2008)

I like AVG so far, but it is kind of for dummies (it doesn't show a lot of info on whats going on)


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2008)

Thermaltake said:


> first download utorrent if u dont have it go here
> 
> second install this prog and th...y it each year and never fails to mess it up.


----------



## a111087 (Jun 1, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Umm no, McAffee has only done one for me and thats reinstalling my OS.  It even comes free with comcast and i try it each year and never fails to mess it up.



oh, really? i tried it once and walked away uninjured, but still uninstalled it, didn't like it at the time


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 1, 2008)

McAffee? I used that shit back in like... 1998. God, it was awesome then... now, not so much.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jun 1, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Umm no, McAffee has only done one for me and thats reinstalling my OS.  It even comes free with comcast and i try it each year and never fails to mess it up.



I'm forced to use it at my work. I cannot stand it. Sucks up every resource while running a weekly scan. People always complain.


----------



## cray86 (Jun 1, 2008)

Avast Home Edition

The best, plus it has a boot-time scan which is unmatched by serial offenders Mcaffee and Norton. Avast does not bog down your system nearly as much as those two (once its done initially updating after install)


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 1, 2008)

I use AVG 8.0. Seems good.


----------



## echo75 (Jun 1, 2008)

the advantage AVG and Avast have over most others are that they do no suck hard on your system resources like many of the others do. they utilize minimal resources and still get the job done plus AVG updates daily for free.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jun 1, 2008)

echo75 said:


> the advantage AVG and Avast have over most others are that they do no suck hard on your system resources like many of the others do. they utilize minimal resources and still get the job done plus AVG updates daily for free.



Avast updates daily as well and actually protects better (also features anti-rootkit protection).


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> I'm forced to use it at my work. I cannot stand it. Sucks up every resource while running a weekly scan. People always complain.



Indeed it's horrible.


Avast is a hard one to be there's is the odd one like eScan which i like but tends to have faulse positives. Believe that one all so detected Malware too. 

To the original post 

I've never tried Avast with it's services put to Manual opposed to Auto.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, thats what makes me mad, they havent done a 64 bit counterpart for it. Im not sure if it does Firewall, but its just awesome. I had it before I migrated to XP 64. Best thing out there if you ask me.


----------



## a111087 (Jun 2, 2008)

so far AVG 8.0 does the job, the only thing i don't like is that it loads or scans something at the start, so pc is unusable for another 20 seconds after windows has loaded


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 2, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Too bad they dont have an x64 couterpart.



To quote myself here for a second. About the time I made this post, I sent an email to PCTools (the maker of Threatfire) to see if/when they are coming out with an x64 version of Threatfire. They had this to say:



> Thank you for contacting PC Tools, Mark,
> 
> We are currently in the process of redesigning ThreatFire to function on 64-bit. We are currently in building/alpha testing, but we will potentially open a beta for 64-bit in the future. If you want to know when, get in contact with xxxxxx on our forum and he can get to you when the beta goes public!
> 
> ...



Thought I would let you guys know.


----------



## a111087 (Jun 2, 2008)

I just uninstalled AVG 
and... I guess search continues... 
I'm looking at Dr. Web right now, had it on my 286 PC back in the days


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 2, 2008)

What made you decide to uninstall AVG?


----------



## a111087 (Jun 2, 2008)

it doesn't actually exit when u press 'exit', it just closes the tray icon utility  
what i need is a complete shutdown, out my sight, out of my memory
with such poor options, its like having Vista instead off XP 

Although I did like the antivirus and anti-spyware in one, but it deleted all my cookies without even asking me and i was pretty mad at the moment which led to it being deleted


----------



## J-Man (Jun 2, 2008)

I will recommend AVG Internet Security 8.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 3, 2008)

J-Man said:


> I will recommend AVG Internet Security 8.



If he uninstalled the free edition, why would he installed a paid for version that does the same thing?


----------



## a111087 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm sure the paid version wil have more options that will make it more usable, but if I wanted to pay for it, then I would have been using Kaspersky 
I'm just trying to cut my spending due to my current financial situation


----------



## J-Man (Jun 3, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If he uninstalled the free edition, why would he installed a paid for version that does the same thing?


 Internet Security 8 has a bullt in firewall/spyware cleaner/e-mail scanner and other essentials built in it so make it more complete then the free edition.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jun 3, 2008)

I believe Newegg.com has NOD32 for like $20. Highly reccomend NOD32... @ Thermaltake.. Mcafee sucks. So does admitting you're a pirate on a public forum.


----------



## francis511 (Jun 3, 2008)

Tried all these ?

http://www.filehippo.com/software/antivirus/


----------



## HAL7000 (Jun 3, 2008)

PC Tools AntiVirus Free Edition ....   http://www.pctools.com/

I have tried most mentioned. I finally gave in and tried this version. It works and has been very good too date. It found a virus on my daughters old hard drive when others didn't. I was impressed.  When clients request a free antivirus I install this one.


----------



## a111087 (Jun 3, 2008)

"Tried all these ?
http://www.filehippo.com/software/antivirus/"


tried almost all of them... too bad some of the good ones have only trial


----------



## a111087 (Jun 3, 2008)

HAL7000 said:


> PC Tools AntiVirus Free Edition ....   http://www.pctools.com/



Thx, didn't know they had an antivirus, downloading it now


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jun 3, 2008)

J-Man said:


> Internet Security 8 has a bullt in firewall/spyware cleaner/e-mail scanner and other essentials built in it so make it more complete then the free edition.



Get Comodo Firewall and then Avast will cover the rest. Still free.


----------



## a111087 (Jun 3, 2008)

I just tried Kaspersky free online scan...
and u know what? its just like regular Kaspersky but only scan and update function is available.  
Since I already have witnessed just how much better it is then some other AV, I will probably just use this online thing.
It just downloads it once as ActiveX component and updates every time u start to scan again.
Not fancy, but I love their huge database of viruses and it doesn't actually load your computer when u need power, it saved me many times before and I guess I going to trust them with my PC again. 

Thanks to all of u guys!!!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 3, 2008)

What about that open source one ClamWin I think its called. My friend swears by it.

Edit: Here it is.


----------



## a111087 (Jun 3, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What about that open source one ClamWin I think its called. My friend swears by it.
> 
> Edit: Here it is.



yeah, I saw it, but "open source" probably also means that database isn't that big/up-to-date

http://images.kaspersky.com/en/draft/highest-detection.gif
if that pic is right then kaspersky is more secure


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 3, 2008)

Thats only against 4 other AV's. Nod32 isnt even in there. Thats what I want to see it compared to.


----------



## a111087 (Jun 3, 2008)

heh, AVIRA seems to kick some butt here
http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse_2008_02.php
http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse_2008_05.php

turns out, it detected more than kaspersky and nod32


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 3, 2008)

a111087 said:


> heh, AVIRA seems to kick some butt here
> http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse_2008_02.php
> http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse_2008_05.php
> 
> turns out, it detected more than kaspersky and nod32



I get a 404.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 3, 2008)

Ive only tried AVG and Spybot but they are resource hogs. They also always want to scan.. its not like im being under attack 24/7! Plus they never catch anything. They caught some stuff the first time I ran them but after that they get literally nothing. Im about to uninstall them..


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 3, 2008)

So you expect to get viruses all the time?

Spybot (both the old and newer version) always finds stuff for me. Whether its spyware, or just kills cookies and shit like that. 

This can mean one of two things. A) You either dont surf properly and your constanly infected and nothing catches it, or B) Your a safe surfer and watch what you do and you dont get infected. My guess would be the latter.


----------



## a111087 (Jun 3, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I get a 404.



ok, try this
http://www.av-comparatives.org/index.html?http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/comparatives.html


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 3, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So you expect to get viruses all the time?
> 
> Spybot (both the old and newer version) always finds stuff for me. Whether its spyware, or just kills cookies and shit like that.
> 
> This can mean one of two things. A) You either dont surf properly and your constanly infected and nothing catches it, or B) Your a safe surfer and watch what you do and you dont get infected. My guess would be the latter.



I only go here, myspace, band websites and filefront.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 3, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I only go here, myspace, band websites and filefront.



Anybody who goes to myspace needs that extra spyware protection though. Not saying that social networking sites are lame or for dumb people, they're just a haven for spyware and phishers.

Edit: Tom is a pedophile by the way.


----------



## a111087 (Jun 3, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Edit: Tom is a pedophile by the way.



yeah, like half of them


----------



## AsRock (Jun 3, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Anybody who goes to myspace needs that extra spyware protection though. Not saying that social networking sites are lame or for dumb people, they're just a haven for spyware and phishers.
> 
> Edit: Tom is a pedophile by the way.



Here's a few myspace connections which you connect to for ads or silent ads which i block on the eldest computer. No ip's though would take me for ever to post them here and there's a lot.

bid.advertising.com
deeb.opt.fimserve.com  ??
www.he.playlist.com
s3.amazonaws.com
www.musicplaylist.net
content.pimp-my-profile.com
www.greatprofilemusic.com
www.slide.com
aolcommem.122.2o7.net
ly.fdots.com
google-analytics.com
www.google-analytics.com
sugg.search.yahoo.com
media.fastclick.net
ads.revsci.net
view.atdmt.com
ads.realtechnetwork.net
ad.yieldmanager.com
freecodesource.advertserve.com

ads.revsci.net
ads.realtechnetwork.net
pagead2.googlesyndication.com
an.tacoda.net
alta.realtechnetwork.net
view.atdmt.com
ad.iconadserver.com
syndication.mmismm.com
media.fastclick.net
freecodesource.advertserve.com
ad.doubleclick.net
media.fastclick.net
tn3-2.deviantart.com


----------



## a111087 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey, PC toll AV is actuallly a great thing! its free, scans fast, has real time protection which u can torn off, and i can actually shut it down completely.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 3, 2008)

AVG 8.0 Free edition - updates itself and has not failed once on me. Either that or Avast.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 3, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> AVG 8.0 Free edition - updates itself and has not failed once on me. Either that or Avast.



He tried it, didnt like it, uninstalled it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 3, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> He tried it, didnt like it, uninstalled it.



didnt read through, i apologise


----------



## spearman914 (Jun 3, 2008)

AVG = Fail, 87% virus detection
Avast= FTW
Bitdefender 8 or 10 free edition = excellent but uses real time scanning so it might slow down ur comp
Nod32 = 99.6% virus detection but is shareware... -.-


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2008)

AVG 8 is a resource hog....avast is better and if you buy one pccillin does very good doesnt even slow down my P3 notebook


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 3, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> AVG = Fail, 87% virus detection
> Avast= FTW
> Bitdefender 8 or 10 free edition = excellent but uses real time scanning so it might slow down ur comp
> Nod32 = 99.6% virus detection but is shareware... -.-



i have been running AVG now for about 3 months and had no issues. I might re-try Avast though.


----------



## spearman914 (Jun 3, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> i have been running AVG now for about 3 months and had no issues. I might re-try Avast though.



That might be ur opinion but I like avast better. And theres one thing that I don't like about the scanner of AVG. When do a full scan and detect a virus in the middle of scanning you have to wait until it is over to remove the virus.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 3, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> That might be ur opinion but I like avast better. And theres one thing that I don't like about the scanner of AVG. When do a full scan and detect a virus in the middle of scanning you have to wait until it is over to remove the virus.



with AVG or avast?


----------



## spearman914 (Jun 3, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> with AVG or avast?



I think you misread it. 





> And theres one thing that I don't like about the scanner of AVG


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 3, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> I think you misread it.



i did. cheers haha 

* re downloads avast *


----------



## niko084 (Jun 3, 2008)

Nod32 gets my vote, I a few licenses for it... OEM copies are pretty cheap too, its also the top rated anti virus of 2007. 

PS- Runs fine on P3's running XP, doesn't eat the processor and ram for lunch.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 3, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Nod32 gets my vote, I a few licenses for it... OEM copies are pretty cheap too, its also the top rated anti virus of 2007.
> 
> PS- Runs fine on P3's running XP, doesn't eat the processor and ram for lunch.



so AVG is a resource whore? If so ill get rid of it. like i said, its been running for a few months now without me noticing it really.

*500th post *


----------



## a111087 (Jun 3, 2008)

I settled down with PC Tools AV, it fits me like a glove


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 3, 2008)

I just dl bitdefender free on my lappy, I like it alot so far. Complete spyware, virus, and rootikit protection for free, and bitdefender is supposed to be solid. I've always used avg w/o any problems, but instead of upgrading to 8.0 I decided to try something new. We'll see......


----------



## niko084 (Jun 3, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> so AVG is a resource whore? If so ill get rid of it. like i said, its been running for a few months now without me noticing it really.
> 
> *500th post *



I wouldn't say resource "whore" but I havn't used it on anything since Version 7... I can say Nod32 is lighter than AVG by a decent amount.


----------

